# bozo



## nwon

Hola a todos,

Hoy encontré esta palabra y esperaba que alguien me diera un poco de información sobre ella, como la etimología y si es una palabra que sabe el público general. Me parece una palabra rarísima en cuanto a lo que se refiere (probablement porque no tenemos nada semejante en inglés).

Gracias


----------



## Neo1961

Sería bueno que nos compartieras el contexto en el que lo leíste u oíste. Pero creo que te refieres al vello que comienza a crecerles a los muchachos sobre el labio superior y que dará origen al bigote. 
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## nwon

Disculpe, ese es el contexto mismo que falté.


----------



## Neo1961

nwon said:


> Disculpe, ese es el contexto mismo que falté.


----------



## Neo1961

Por otra parte, puedo decirte que es una expresión muy común entre hispanoparlantes.


----------



## Migueles

El origen etimológico de la palabra ‘_bozo_’ se halla en el término latino _buccĕus_ que literalmente quiere decir '_de la boca_'. La primera acepción de ‘_bozo_’ es, ‘_parte exterior de la boca_’ (algunas señoras acostumbran depilarse el bozo). La segunda es, ‘v_ello que aparece sobre el labio superior antes de salir el bigote_’. La tercera y última es, ‘_cuerda que se les pone a las caballerías rodeándoles la cabeza y la boca, dejando un cabo largo que sirve de *rienda o para atarlas_’.  



Saludos


----------



## Jonno

Neo1961 said:


> Por otra parte, puedo decirte que es una expresión muy común entre hispanoparlantes.



No por aquí. Aunque usamos habitualmente palabras derivadas como "bozal" o "embozo", nunca he usado ni he visto usar "bozo".


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Por aquí no es lo más habitual pero tampoco desconocida, es la única palabra que conozco para referirse a esa pelusa.


----------



## nwon

Que interesante, especialmente lo de las señoras. Supongo es más suave que decir  "bigote feminino". Es que en inglés, ni tenemos una palabra para distinguir esa pelusa. Es bigote (moustache) o nada. Me interesa las palabras derivativas también, como bozal y embozo. ¿Tienen la misma signifación, o son muy diferentes?


----------



## Jonno

No tienen el mismo significado, aunque sí tienen similitudes puesto que proceden de bozo y por tanto están relacionadas.

*Bozal*, aunque tiene más acepciones, por lo general es una estructura de cuero, plástico u otros materiales rígidos que se les pone a los perros en el hocico para que no muerdan. Y *embozo* es la parte de una sábana, manta, capa u otras prendas que cubre la cara de una persona.


----------



## Xiscomx

También:

Artículo enmendado.


Avance de la vigésima tercera edición


esbozo.
1. m. Acción y efecto de esbozar.
2. m. bosquejo (‖ traza primera).
3. m. Aquello que puede alcanzar mayor desarrollo y extensión.
4. m. Biol. Tejido, órgano o aparato embrionario que todavía no ha adquirido su forma y estructura definitivas.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

rebozo.
(De rebozar).
1. m. Modo de llevar la capa o manto cuando con él se cubre casi todo el rostro.
2. m. rebociño (‖ mantilla).
3. m. Simulación, pretexto.
de ~.
1. loc. adv. De oculto, secretamente.
sin ~.
1. loc. adv. Franca, sinceramente.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## clares3

Hola
Por mi barrio y creo que por los alrededores también, se usa con cierta frecuencia lo del bozo y en diminutivo "bocillo" para referirse a la pelusa prebigote pero, curiosamente, no en el caso de mujeres, sólo aplicado a hombres. Si es de mujeres, será por mala idea pero se suele decir bigote, como en inglés.


----------



## Calambur

nwon said:


> Qué interesante, especialmente lo de las señoras. Supongo es más suave que decir "bigote femenino". Es que en inglés, ni tenemos una palabra para distinguir esa pelusa. Es bigote (moustache) o nada.* Me interesan las palabras derivadas también*, como bozal y embozo. ¿Tienen la misma signifación, o son muy diferentes?





Xiscomx said:


> esbozo.
> 1. m. Acción y efecto de esbozar.
> 2. m. bosquejo (‖ traza primera).
> 3. m. Aquello que puede alcanzar mayor desarrollo y extensión.
> 4. m. Biol. Tejido, órgano o aparato embrionario que todavía no ha adquirido su forma y estructura definitivas.
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


Hola, *nwon*.

Te aviso, para que no te confundan, que la palabra *esbozo*, procedente del italiano y de origen incierto, no tiene nada que ver con *bozo*.


----------



## Xiscomx

Calambur said:


> Hola, *nwon*.
> 
> Te aviso, para que no te confundan, que la palabra *esbozo*, procedente del italiano y de origen incierto, no tiene nada que ver con *bozo*.



Entonces, ¿qué hacemos cuando esbozamos una sonrisa?
¿Acaso no la hacemos estirando el labio superior?


----------



## clares3

Hola
No sé si es cuestión de caballerosidad o, más bien, de exactitud en el lenguaje. Decimos bozo de quien sabemos que acabará criando barba (varones) pero de las señoras, en principio, no esperamos tan lamentable suceso, salvo casos extremos (mujer barbuda, bigotuda, de pelo en pecho, piernas macarias, etc.).
Con permiso de los mod te cuento un caso real. Una prima política mía, casada con uno de mis primos hermanos, cuando su marido, que lleva bigote desde los 15 años,amenazó con quitárselo a eso de los 40, le contestó ella a él: "pues si tú te lo quitas me dejo yo el bigote". No dijo bozo ni bocillo, dijo bigote.


----------



## Fernando

Disiento. Si introduces "ligero bozo" y gugleas verás que en la mayor parte de las ocasiones se habla de mujeres. Por supuesto es un eufemismo de mostacho de guardia civil.


----------



## Nipnip

¡Me encanta este foro!

Por acá la palabra _bozo _tampoco es conocida, no así sus derivados. Bozal, embozar. 

No recuerdo una palabra para el mostacho en desarrollo, si acaso "bigotillo".

_Mira, ya se está haciendo hombre Juan, ya le está saliendo el bigote.

_Ah, y la palabra _bozo _aquí nos remite a la insuperable Laura Bozzo.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Y además...



Xiscomx said:


> Entonces, ¿qué hacemos cuando esbozamos una sonrisa?
> ¿Acaso no la hacemos estirando el labio superior?



No.
Cuando esbozamos una sonrisa, como cualquier otro gesto, lo que hacemos es perfilarlo, sugerirlo. Nada que ver con el labio superior.

Adiós Xiscomx. Adiós.


----------



## Fernando

Efectivamente, parece que esbozar viene de perfilar, ensayar y no de bozo.

*[...]*


----------



## Lord Darktower

¿Pero no quedamos en que las señoras no tienen bozo, aunque sea por consideración?
*[...]*


----------



## Fernando

Lord Darktower said:


> ¿Pero no quedamos en que las señoras no tienen bozo, aunque sea por consideración?



No es mi opinión. Las mujeres pueden tener bozo o se les puede insultar con que tienen bozo o se puede suavizar cuando tienen bigote de coronel de la Benemérita diciendo que tienen un "ligero bozo". 

*[...]*


----------



## Xiscomx

Lord Darktower said:


> No. Cuando esbozamos una sonrisa, como cualquier otro gesto, lo que hacemos es perfilarlo, sugerirlo. Nada que ver con el labio superior. Adiós Xiscomx. Adiós.



Difícil resultará no utilizar los labios a quién pretenda esbozar una sonrisa.

Hasta siempre Lord Darktower. Hasta siempre.


----------



## cbrena

*[...]*

En cuanto a bozo, palabra en completo desuso para mí.


----------



## Marie3933

Xiscomx said:


> Entonces, ¿qué hacemos cuando esbozamos una sonrisa?
> ¿Acaso no la hacemos estirando el labio superior?


Y ¿qué estiras cuando esbozas un cuadro o un dibujo?


----------



## Nipnip

Lord Darktower said:


> ¿Pero no quedamos en que las señoras no tienen bozo, aunque sea por consideración?
> *[...]*


Pues quedamos en que sí lo tienen, ya han mostrado fuentes en donde así lo nombran, y aunque tuviera otro nombre, de que algunas mujeres lo tienen, lo tienen. Si tú no le llamas bozo ni bigote, ¿entonces cómo lo nombras?


----------



## Xiscomx

Marie3933 said:


> Y ¿qué estiras cuando esbozas un cuadro o un dibujo?



Nuestro antepasado Leonardo Da Vinci lo esboza magistralmente con su Monna Lisa.


----------



## Xiscomx

*[...] Nota de moderación: *se han suprimido comentarios _ad hominem_ que desvían el tema del hilo.
*
Resumiendo:*

*Hilo #1 y 6. Bozo.-*
*1.* m. Vello que apunta a los jóvenes sobre el labio superior antes de nacer la barba.
*2.* m. Parte exterior de la boca.
*3.* m. Cabestro o cuerda que se echa a las caballerías sobre la boca, y dando un nudo por debajo de ella, forma un cabezón con solo un cabo o rienda.
*Hilo #7. Bozal.-*
*5.* m. Dispositivo que se pone a ciertos animales, preferentemente a los perros, en el hocico para que no muerdan.
*8.* m. Adorno con campanillas o cascabeles, que se pone a los caballos en el bozo.
*Hilo #7 y 9. Embozo.-*
*1.* m. Doblez de la sábana de la cama por la parte que toca al rostro.
*2.* m. Parte de la capa, banda u otra cosa con que se cubre el rostro.
*3.* m. Tira de lana, seda u otra tela con que se guarnece interiormente desde el cuello abajo los lados de la capa. U. m. en pl.
*4.* m. Prenda de vestir, o parte de ella, con que se cubre el rostro.
*5.* m. Recato artificioso con que se dice o hace algo.
*Hilo #11. Esbozo.-*
1. m. Acción y efecto de esbozar.
*Hilo #11. Esbozar.-*
*2.* tr. Insinuar un gesto, normalmente del rostro. _Esbozar una sonrisa._
*Hilo #11. Rebozo.-*
1. m. Modo de llevar la capa o manto cuando con él se cubre casi todo el rostro.
*Hilo #12. Bocillo.-*
Diminutivo de bozo. Prebigote.
*Hilo #17. Bigotillo.-*
Diminutivo de bigote.
*Hilo #24. Bigotona.-*
Bigotuda. Que tiene mucho bigote.

Con buen ánimo y simpatía para todos.


----------



## Vampiro

nwon said:


> Hoy encontré esta palabra y esperaba que alguien me diera un poco de información sobre ella, como la etimología y si es una palabra que sabe el público general. Me parece una palabra rarísima en cuanto a lo que se refiere (probablement porque no tenemos nada semejante en inglés).


A esta altura, después de 27 posteos y otros tantos borrados, ya debes estar más confundido que antes de preguntar.
Mis disculpas en nombre de todos.
En cuanto a "bozo", sí, es una palabra extraña, poco habitual, pero no desconocida.
Coloquialmente nadie la usa, al menos en este barrio.
No tengo a ninguna bigotuda entre mis parientes cercanos, pero si he escuchado a amigas referirse a "sacarse la pelusa del bigote", entendiéndose por "bigote" no los pelos sino la zona de la cara en la esa "pelusa" está ubicada.
En general ni se nota, pero ya sabes cómo son las mujeres, tienen dos vellos en las piernas y "parecen monos".
Saludos.
_


----------



## Jonno

> qué tiene que ver con «bozo» la palabra «embozo»


Pues que cuando embozas es porque tapas el bozo, mientras que cuando esbozas puedes esbozar el bozo... pero también un pie o una tortuga ninja mutante, porque esbozar no viene de bozo.

Se preguntaba por palabras derivadas de bozo, y la relación de esbozar con bozo es puramente anecdótica. Esbozar viene del italiano, y en este idioma significa "dar una primera forma a una estatua y, por extensión, a un dibujo o diseño. Y en sentido figurado a una obra literaria o un proyecto". El bozo ni se asoma.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Por acá también. Pelusa, y no bozo. Y sin más, bigote.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Bozo y bozal son bien conocidos por acá, con los significados ya expuestos por los foreros. Aunque poco usada, la palabra rebozo es conocida por lo que cantó Chavela Vargas:
 "Tápame con tu rebozo, Llorona,
porque me muero de frío . . .".
Claro que esbozo -y, para el caso, calabozo-, nada tienen que ver con bozo.


----------



## nwon

Me encanta esta discusión. No sabía que una palabrita así pequeña tendría un uso tan variado entre las regiones del mundo castellanohablante.


----------



## Calambur

Kaxgufen said:


> Por acá también. Pelusa, y no bozo. Y sin más, bigote.


¿Y adónde es por acá, vecino? (Mirá que la Argentina es enorme -siempre lo digo, uf-).


Bueno, por aquí (zona que ciño a mi perfil), a esos pelos que crecen sobre el labio superior, si son de un hombre, los llamamos *bigotes*, y si son de una mujer (sean pelos o pelusas), los llamamos *bozo*. Llamar a una mujer 'bigotuda' es claramente una agresión -no digo que sea de las peores, pero por aquí la costumbre, o la cultura local, mueve a las mujeres a eliminar esos pelos, y si una mujer los conserva, se la suele considerar fea-.
Y para que vean les pongo el enlace a un aviso de un "salón de belleza", adonde ofrecen depilación de bozo.


----------



## clares3

Hola de nuevo
No se me había ocurrido hacer lo que ha hecho Calambur, que es buscar cómo lo dicen las que quitan ese vello (pelo, según creo, sólo es el de la cabeza, de cejas para abajo vello en singular) a las señoras. Pues resulta que en España hasta en la publicidad y en consultas de estética se usa el término bigote para referirse a ese vello en el labio superior, y cuando usan bozo suelen aclarar, entre paréntesis, que se refieren al bigote. Eso me explica por qué hay foreros/as que siendo españoles mantienen que el término bozo está en declive, en cierto desuso, y es cierto. Quizás sólo ocurra en la intimidad y en ambientes coloquiales y cercanos, pero cuando las chicas que me rodean (no malinterpretéis: hermanas, hijas, nietas...) hablan  de esa cosa suelen eludir el término bozo y hablan directamente de bigote, de ahí mi primer o segundo post, ya no recuerdo.
(Curiosidad: la sorprendente etimología de la palabra bigote.)


----------



## Colchonero

¡Bei Gott!


----------



## Lurrezko

A mí me ocurre algo similar, amigo clares. *Bozo* es palabra extraña en mi tierra, pero la primera imagen que me trae a la cabeza es la pelusilla de los adolescentes, no el bigote de mi suegra. Y me llevo una desilusión al saber que ni el Esbozo de la RAE ni los calabozos de la Guardia Civil tienen nada que ver, con lo distraída que es la etimología casera.

Un saludo


----------



## ACQM

clares3 said:


> Hola de nuevo
> No se me había ocurrido hacer lo que ha hecho Calambur, que es buscar cómo lo dicen las que quitan ese vello (pelo, según creo, sólo es el de la cabeza, de cejas para abajo vello en singular) a las señoras. Pues resulta que en España hasta en la publicidad y en consultas de estética se usa el término bigote para referirse a ese vello en el labio superior, y cuando usan bozo suelen aclarar, entre paréntesis, que se refieren al bigote. Eso me explica por qué hay foreros/as que siendo españoles mantienen que el término bozo está en declive, en cierto desuso, y es cierto. Quizás sólo ocurra en la intimidad y en ambientes coloquiales y cercanos, pero cuando las chicas que me rodean (no malinterpretéis: hermanas, hijas, nietas...) hablan  de esa cosa suelen eludir el término bozo y hablan directamente de bigote, de ahí mi primer o segundo post, ya no recuerdo.
> (Curiosidad: la sorprendente etimología de la palabra bigote.)



Pero te diría que normalmente cuando las mujeres decimos que nos depilamos el bigote, con bigote nos referimos más bien a la zona entre el labio superior y la nariz que al vello que tengamos en esa zona. Otra cosa es si alguien dice "Fulanita tiene bigote" eso sí se refiere a los pelos.


----------



## Vampiro

ACQM said:


> Pero te diría que normalmente cuando las mujeres decimos que nos depilamos el bigote, con bigote nos referimos más bien a la zona entre el labio superior y la nariz que al vello que tengamos en esa zona. Otra cosa es si alguien dice "Fulanita tiene bigote" eso sí se refiere a los pelos.


Claro, es lo mismo que yo dije: "bigote" lo usan las mujeres de por acá para referirse a la zona de la cara sobre el labio superior, no a la pelusa/pelusilla que suele crecer allí.
_


----------



## Kaxgufen

Calambur said:


> ¿Y adónde es por acá, vecino? (Mirá que la Argentina es enorme -siempre lo digo, uf-).



La Plata, ahisito nomás. Donde los micros ya no se llaman bondis.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Oigan, permítanme que pregunte así, del tirón: ¿llaman también bozo al pelo o pelusilla que sale en el pubis? ¿Es una pregunta fuera del hilo?


----------



## nwon

Siempre creía que lo del pubis se llamaba vello solamente. Si bozo se podría usar así, no lo sé, pero espero que haya gente que quieren opinar.


----------



## Calambur

nwon said:


> Siempre *creí *que lo del pubis se llamaba vello solamente. *Si bozo se podría usar así, no lo sé, pero espero que haya gente que quiera opinar.*


Es un disparate.

Te he corregido un par de palabras. No lo tomes a mal.


----------



## Calambur

*[...]*
Ese pelo es el *vello púbico*; *púbico *o *pubiano*, porque está en el *pubis.
*


> Del DUE:
> *pubis *(del lat. tardío _pubis)_1 m. Anat. Parte inferior del vientre, que forma un triángulo entre los dos muslos, cubierta de vello en los adultos. 2 Verija.




*[...]*


----------

